# 11 month old still not crawling or pulling up



## susan_1981

My son will be 11 months old on the weekend and still isn't pulling up or crawling He doesn't even go from laying down to sitting up, although he can do this if he is slightly propped on a pillow or on a soft surface like the sofa or my bed. 

I took him to the health visitor a few weeks ago and she watched him for a bit and said she doesn't actually think he will crawl and will just go straight to walking as he is very strong on his legs but he has been since pretty much the day he was born! 

I try putting him on his tummy but he just screams. And sometimes I place him into the crawling position (he won't get himself into that position) and he just stays like that and, again, screams. He has just started climbing all over me and he looks like he's starting to show an interest in pulling up on the sofas. 

He has a walker - the ones they sit in, not the push along ones. I've also started walking with him so holding his hands and letting him walk but he's always on his tiptoes. My health visitor said to bring him back again when he's a year old to check on his progress. Is he just slow or should I be worried? Is there anything I can do to help him along a bit? My health visitor said one of the push along walkers would be good for him but he wouldn't be able to use that yet as he has virtually no balance when standing x


----------



## MrsButterfly

My lo started crawling only this weekend and still doesn't pull up. My HV was worried at his 10month review but I'm not. His dad was late too so I fully expect him to be a late walker. 

I wouldn't worry if I were you :flower:


----------



## Dk1234

Crawling isn't even a red flag til 15 months I think it is. He's fine.


----------



## DaisyBee

Jordan army crawled a week before 10 months. But didn't regular crawl til 12 months 2 days. She first pulled up on her bday. She continued to mostly army crawl until 13 months. She is 14 1/2 months and cruising furniture for the past month. She is just starting to let go while standing there and holding onto something ( for like 5 seconds). She is progressing and although considered behind ( she didn't go from laying to sitting til after 11 months) she is doing fine.

Megan walked on tiptoes when we walked holding her hands. But when she was cruising the furniture she walked differently... On her whole foot. I've also heard that the walkers that they sit in can be an issue with toe walking so I wouldn't use that very much. Our holding megans hands didnt really help her with walking at all... She had to do it herself. First steps for her was at 14 months. So I have 2 later walkers.


----------



## leelee00

My lo didnt get into the crawling position until he was ready to start crawling. He spent a week getting in to crawling position and rocking to a week of army crawling/scooting then started crawling the following week. He did not start pulling up on furniture, standing unsupported, or using his push walker until after he started crawling (he started crawling about a week before he turned 11 months). Seem like everything clicked once he started crawling. Better balance, walking with a push walker, standing unsupported. He doesnt cruise much (although he can) he prefers to crawl or use his push walker. 

I know its hard not to worry but your lo will suddenly decide he's ready and just take off.


----------



## MrsPear

Joni is 11 months and doesn't crawl or pull herself up to sitting and she rolled a couple of times at 8 months but only did it again last week and still gets her arm stuck sometimes. She doesn't even weight bear. I had to take her to a paediatrician for something else so I asked about it and they said that as long as she has good muscle tone they aren't worried at all. For example, like you put that your LO can bring themselves to sitting from being laid a little upright on a cushion- he's got to have some coordination and muscle tone to do that. Plus you say he has strong legs. At this stage, it really doesn't matter if they've hit the milestones yet, as long as he isn't still floppy and weak like a newborn it's absolutely fine. xx


----------



## fairydust87

I posted a similar thread when my LO was 11 months and not pulling up or crawling. Two weeks later he started pulling up, came from absolute nowhere and he started crawling on Monday morning again from nowhere. He showed no signs so both were a complete surprise :)

Dont worry he will surprise you one day when you least expect it :) x


----------



## susan_1981

Thanks everyone. I think he's just a bit lazy. I think that's the problem when you have friends with babies of a similar age, you can't help but compare. I have 10 friends all with babies of a similar age, some a bit younger and some a bit older and they just seem to all be flying past my LO. And I went to a softplay area the other week with 2 of my friends and their babies (they are both 3 weeks older than him) and they were crawling off all over the place and my poor little guy just had to make do with sitting next to mummy as he couldn't obviously go off with them. 

I know once he starts crawling/walking, I'll wonder why I ever wanted to rush him but he's my first so I think (for me anyway) you are always in more of a rush. He still loves his jumperoo and I think this massively encourages the whole tiptoe thing so I think I'll put him in that less x


----------



## lilmissdanni

My lo is almost 14 months old and isn't pulling up or crawling. No-one is concerned about him just yet (apart from me) so don't get too worried x


----------



## lilly_bum

my little girl sat up pulled up and crawled all on.the same day 4 days before her 1st bday :) xxx


----------



## belle254

My DD is the same, just turned 11 months and she drags herself in circles on her tummy but doesnt properly crawl or walk or pull herself up. All her friends are either walking alone, cruising or crawling fast but I'm sure they'll do it in their own time and wont still be sat there age 16 :) xx


----------



## susan_1981

Haha, they'll probably move even less when they're 16. If I remember being a teenager correctly, I never wanted to do much of anything! :)

Well we had development today. He bum shuffled! This morning, he seemed like he was attempting it but wasn't very successful then we went to my friend's house and he was bum shuffling all over the place! And he's been doing it this evening as well. Finally some progress! x


----------



## Gc85

My lo didn't start pulling up until after she mastered walking just after her birthday and she never crawled, although she knew how to roll she didn't use it as a way of getting around and only ever did it occasionally. Now at 14 months she crawls, walks confidently everywhere, is trying to run, can get up off the floor with nothing to pull up on and climbs on everything. It all just happened really quick one after the other. 

Try not to worry and enjoy having an immobile baby, I can't turn my back for a second now before she's left a path of destruction :haha:


----------



## susan_1981

Well considering he started bum shuffling just 3 days ago, he's certainly sped up so I feel relieved that he's now starting to show signs of being mobile x


----------



## Flower15

Aw I wouldn't worry about it. Your health visitor seems to think everything is fine. They all develop in their own ways, you can't compare, yours might take longer to crawl than others, but may be developing in a different area much faster! My LO is seventeen months now and developed her speech really fast, yet she only started crawling at 12 months and only started walking a couple of weeks ago! Make the most of it, I've not sat down properly in the past few weeks from chasing her around everywhere, it was easier when she couldn't walk :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

I never crawled, and only started walking at 16 months :haha: And I walk just fine now! I was just lazy


----------



## pinklightbulb

Eamon didn't even crawl till 10 months never mind cruising which he didn't do till about 14/15 months IIRC. He is now 3 and nobody would ever know he didn't walk unaided till 18 months :) I wouldn't be too worried :hugs: FWIW my slightly smaller Liam (there's not much in it but he is a little smaller than Eamon at the same age) crawled (army) at 9 months, cruised at 10, stood unaided for the first time yesterday (probably a fluke) at 12 months, so while still "behind" compared to the apparent average of walking at 12 months that I see all the time, he is leaps and bounds ahead of his brother at that age. Completely different, from the same parents. I was shocked actually, I thought Liam would be just as slow at those milestones as Eamon was.


----------

